# Firearm training



## A.R.K. (Apr 8, 2003)

What kind of firearms training have you had, and how did/do you like it?  Do you carry for protection daily as a citizen, officer etc?

In addition to military small arms [M16, .38 sidearm] I have had academy firearms, Police firearms Instructor and Israeli Instinctive Shooting Instructor.

Of all of them I enjoyed/gained the most from the Israeli Instructor courses.  They were hard core and straight combative shooting.

We had drills such as picking up our partner in a fireman's carry as though he were incapcitated and running backwards to cover while simultaneously drawing our sidearm, chambering it off the belt [condition 3 carry] and engaging multiple targets in live fire.

Or push-ups on a gravel/glass surface for a fatigue effect then sprinting 75 yrds into a Hogan's alley situation with hostages, moving targets, targets behind cover etc with a cruiser 5 ft behind you with sirens blarring and emergency lights on.  

Or firing from a prone/side/upside down position i.e officer down drills.  I want a drill to be as realistic as is safetly possible.  

I carry daily on/off duty.  How about you guys?

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 10, 2003)

Just the Basic Small arms stuff that we learned in the good Ol us ARMY. 

11Bravo Leads the Way!


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey, if it works it works  

:biggun: :apv:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 10, 2003)

Formal training was provided by the Iowa Law Enforcement Academy and the local Sheriff's Dept. (had their own combat course).

   I favor my S&W .45 but have been known to carry a Walther PPKS in .380 and a S&W Ladysmith in .38 spec. (for backup only).


----------



## redfive (Apr 11, 2003)

My Combat Jujitsu instructor was a Army Airport Ranger, in Vietnam, and finished as a  M.P. When he got out he started as a police officer and finally retired last year. He gave me alot  of good gun defence and tactical shooting experience. I started with W. Hock Hochheim in the mid 90s. He is great at gun defence, tactical shooting and stratagies. He also dives into the rifle disarms and the counter to gun and rifle disarms.
 I have a Texas concealed handgun license. I carry a Taurus mdl#360 357mag  snubnose. I also at times carry a Glock 23.

For those of you in IA. Mike Gillette is one of Hocks top instructors. He is the Director of the National Law Enforcement and Security Institute, in Des Moines. He holds training 2 to 3 times a year. He is a great instructor.

                                   Your friend in the Combative Arts, Redfive


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 15, 2003)

In this day and age it seems silly to claim to be training in self defense and _never_ pick up a  firearm during training. Even if you never plan on owning one, do you think that the crooks are going to respect the laws? I have had guns pulled on me multiple times in nations where owning one was a major crime. The crooks never seemed to have a problem getting their hands on a pistol.

In my travels, I frequently carry a pistol, sometimes a rifle depending on the business I am carrying out. I can't mention many of the people I owe my training to.

Learning to deal with a criminal with a gun is a part of training that I place great importance on. Also, dealing with someone trying to grab your gun is a skill that should be practiced if you carry one. In some countries, I have found it easiest to grab a gun from a criminal and then toss it away as I complete my job. The guy with the gun really does not expect the stupid tourist they try to rob as being the predator.

One tool that I have found invaluable for training are air soft guns. You can shoot it up anywhere without fear of putting holes in walls, or even just cleaning up like you would with paint balls. I can get my hands on some specialized gear meant for police only through my contacts, but I still like to use the air soft guns and a simple form of eye protection. Give your partner one and ask him to try to shoot you while you practice taking away his pistol. And if you have the right contacts, you can get ones that mimic the shape of almost any pistol or rifle out there. They are so close you can fit them in the same holsters that you normally use.


----------

